# Cat ear anatomy



## Rivercoon (Feb 7, 2017)

We all know cats have very mobile ears.  There are numerous articles on-line pointing out each ear has 32 muscles.  But after much looking around I have yet to find any diagrams showing all these muscles.  How they attach, and just what each one does. 
So I thought I's ask if anyone here knows where to find such information, short of enrolling in a veterinary school.   URLs?  Easily obtainable books?


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 8, 2017)

www.catcare.com: The Ears of a Cat and Hearing
I know there are plenty of books at my library, so you could probably look in one closer to you.


----------



## Rivercoon (Feb 11, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> www.catcare.com: The Ears of a Cat and Hearing
> I know there are plenty of books at my library, so you could probably look in one closer to you.



Well if you come across one with diagrams of cat ear *musculature* please let me know.


----------

